# Quick Sharpie Refill Tap Buy



## johnm

Hello. Per Curtis' request, i am posting this in the Group Buy Section. I am going to order the taps on Thursday of this week. If i can find 6 people to buy them, the price is $50. If I can find 12, the price is $30. There will be a $5.00 shipping fee. They told me that it would take 4 days to manufacture, and then shipping time. The tap is a .450x26. 

1.) John M. Paid
2.) Durocshark Payment Pending
3.) Sdemars Paid
4.) John M. Paid
5.) Arw01 Payment Pending
6.) Bruce119 Paid
7.) TomW Paid
8.) Titan 2 Paid
9.) BigguyZ Paid
10.) Stevej72 Paid
11.) Rherrell Paid
12.) Jim15 Paid
13.) Joeatact Paid
14.) Sylvanite Paid
15.) Monty Paid
16.) Nowicki Paid
17.) Mredburn Paid
18.) Scotian12 Paid
19.) Pensbydesign Paid
20.) Clthayer Paid
21.) Pssherman Paid
22.) Mbroberg Paid
23.) Jgrden Paid
24.) Dennisg Paid
25.) Majorbdk Paid
26.) Razor524 Paid
27.) Dogcatcher Paid
28.) Dogcatcher Paid
29.) Glass Scratcher Paid
30.) Chasper Paid
31.) GWD Paid
32.) Jersey Paid
33.) PTownsubbie Paid
34.) Bgibb42 Paid
35.) Nava1uni Paid
36.) Reb Paid
37.) Chuck Key Paid
38.) Apple32 Paid
39.) Dan Rogensee Paid
40.) Justaccord Paid
41.) Keandkafu Paid
42.) Windsormaker Paid


----------



## arw01

If we get to the 12 level (e.g. $30+ shipping), or higher I am in for one.


----------



## bruce119

I am in for one also when we get to the 12 level.

I think we will once the word gets out.

thanks


----------



## TomW

I'm in if we get to the lower price.

Tom


----------



## titan2

*OK.......I'm in and that makes it 7 listed here, if I counted right.....LOL*

*Come on people......only 5 more for the lower price!!!*


*Barney*


----------



## DurocShark

I did the same count... heh


----------



## Stevej72

Count me in at the lower price.


----------



## rherrell

Count me in too!


----------



## Jim15

John please put me down for one. Thank you.


----------



## joeatact

get to the 12 level (e.g. $30+ shipping), or higher I am in for one also


----------



## Sylvanite

Put me down for one if we hit 12 as well.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Monty

What the heck.... put me down for one also.


----------



## Nowicki

I don't want to be late on this one so put me down for 1 please. How should we pay for it. Does paypal work???

Larry


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Is there another breakpoint beyond 12?


----------



## titan2

_Well, we broke 12........wonder what the next price point would be?_

_Looking good so far!_


_Barney_


----------



## johnm

I will check but I don't think there's another break. I wasn't given another. But it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mredburn

I will commit to buying one    Mike


----------



## scotian12

John...I am in for one. I will pay increased shipping to Canada. Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## pensbydesign

i'll put in for one


----------



## clthayer

I'll take one


----------



## DurocShark

When's the cutoff date? When will we need to send you $$?


----------



## johnm

*Cutoff*

I want to order this on Thursday, so i am thinking by 10:00 on Thursday morning, i'll cut it off.  I am figuring out the $$$ now, i'll post something tonight.


----------



## DurocShark

Sounds good. I'll be ready with my finger on the "Send Paypal" button...


----------



## pssherman

I'll take one.


----------



## mbroberg

Please put me down for one.  Thanks.


----------



## Jgrden

If we can get to the $30.00 + shipping I'll take one. 

John Grden


----------



## JustInside

John

Just to sound dumb, what does this do?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## dennisg

I'm thinking that I should have one also.


----------



## Majorbdk

I'll take one.  PM me when and how to pay.


----------



## johnm

*Price Break*

I just heard back from Tapco USA... There is a price break at 24, so we just broke that... I believe it goes from $30 to $26.   So it'll basically cover shipping.


----------



## razor524

OK, I am in also.  Please PM the payment info.


----------



## dogcatcher

Add me in, I need 2 of them.  Send payment info.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Add one for me as well.


----------



## sdemars

*Hey, if we . .*

Hey if we keep adding names, we may hit another price break . . .

Steve


----------



## Chasper

One for me please, thanks.


----------



## gwd

one for me please
thanks
Gary


----------



## jersey

Please put me in for one too. Thanks.


----------



## PTownSubbie

Put me down for one. Send me the payment info.


----------



## titan2

johnm said:


> I just heard back from Tapco USA... There is a price break at 24, so we just broke that... I believe it goes from $30 to $26. So it'll basically cover shipping.


 

Now it looks like we have *33*........dang, must be getting close to another price break here!!!!  LOL
 
This has really taken off!
 
 
 
Barney


----------



## bgibb42

I'm in.  Put me down for one...just don't tell SWMBO.


----------



## johnm

*Payment Info*

Ok...  I am going to order these hopefully sometime tomorrow, depends how everyone's payment goes, i apologize for getting to you guys so late on the payment proceedures, but i was trying to work out the arrangements with Tapco.  

Please paypal $31 to j.gerst@sbcglobal.net

Please make sure that your IAP Screen Name is in the payment, as well as your Real Name and address.  

If you have any questions, please don't hestitate. 


John


----------



## bruce119

PayPal sent
 
Now we need someone to get busy and do a good tutorial oh and a good mandrel:biggrin:
 
thanks


----------



## dogcatcher

Payment for my 2 sent.  Thanks


----------



## Nowicki

Payment sent as personal payment owed..







johnm said:


> Ok...  I am going to order these hopefully sometime tomorrow, depends how everyone's payment goes, i apologize for getting to you guys so late on the payment proceedures, but i was trying to work out the arrangements with Tapco.
> 
> Please paypal $31 to j.gerst@sbcglobal.net
> 
> Please make sure that your IAP Screen Name is in the payment, as well as your Real Name and address.
> 
> If you have any questions, please don't hestitate.
> 
> 
> John


----------



## titan2

John,

Payment has been sent.......


Thanks Again,


Barney


----------



## arw01

pp has been sent with all pertinent information requested.


----------



## bgibb42

Payment sent.  Thanks!


----------



## pensbydesign

payment sent thanks


----------



## dennisg

PayPal sent. Thanks


----------



## DurocShark

Sent.


----------



## Stevej72

Payment sent, thanks!


----------



## Majorbdk

Payment sent.


----------



## sdemars

*Payment Sent*

Payment Sent . . .

Thanks
Steve


----------



## PTownSubbie

Payment sent.


----------



## nava1uni

If it is not too late I would like one.  Will send you Pay Pal.


----------



## johnm

Its not too late. Go ahead.


----------



## nava1uni

John,
Thanks for the quick reply.  Pay Pal has been sent.


----------



## johnm

*Status*

I am sorry, i got stuck in some important meetings this afternoon, i did not get a chance to purchase the taps today.  However, it seems that everyone has paid, so first thing in the morning they will get ordered.  I would say you should have them by Thanksgiving. 

John


----------



## Reb

add me for taps-pm how much
thanks
REB


----------



## johnm

*Reb*

Go ahead and paypal $31 to j.gerst@sbcglobal.net, i'll get you 1.


----------



## johnm

*Good news!*

Ok, wanted to let you know an update.  I put in an order today for the taps.  The Tapco Representative has charged me for 1 tap, and is making me 1 tap on monday, to be mailed to me on tuesday, both she and i want to make sure that the tap is going to do what we want it to do, and if any adjustments are to be made, we can make one now, rather than being stuck with almost 40 taps that do nothing, and you guys looking for your money back.  So hang tight, this may add about 4 days to the whole process, but it'll be worth it.  SO, if anyone wants to be added to the list, we have a few more days that you can be added on.  

I will keep you guys informed.

John


----------



## DurocShark

Sweet. Good plan.


----------



## bruce119

johnm said:


> Ok, wanted to let you know an update. I put in an order today for the taps. The Tapco Representative has charged me for 1 tap, and is making me 1 tap on monday, to be mailed to me on tuesday, both she and i want to make sure that the tap is going to do what we want it to do, and if any adjustments are to be made, we can make one now, rather than being stuck with almost 40 taps that do nothing, and you guys looking for your money back. So hang tight, this may add about 4 days to the whole process, but it'll be worth it. SO, if anyone wants to be added to the list, we have a few more days that you can be added on.
> 
> I will keep you guys informed.
> 
> John


 
John that is a very good idea protects everyone. The few extra days is well worth it.

Good Job:good:

thanks


----------



## dogcatcher

I have more than enough time to wait on these.  Thanks!


----------



## Reb

payment sent
REB


----------



## sdemars

*You have done . . .*

You have done well Grasshopper ! ! !

Steve


----------



## titan2

Sounds like a 'Good' plan to me!!!
 



Barney


----------



## justaccord

*I'm in.*

Dave

(justaccord)

Please PM paypal info.

Thanks for your work on this John.


----------



## keandkafu

If its not to late, put me in for one and PM me your info.  got on to this late.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## johnm

*Order is in*

OK.  The sample she sent me is very good. It works great.  I used it with a 7/16 bit.  The fit is very tight, there is no slop for the refill to wobble. infact, she is supposed to be sending me a .441 bit that is a slight bit bigger than 7/16 and smaller than 29/64, which should give a bit more clearance for the refill.  Either way, using a 7/16 is just fine.  She will start making them on Monday, should get to me the first of the following week, and I'll turn them right around.

John


----------



## Nowicki

Sounds great to me. I got a table at a knife show and wanted to put some out. 
Any info on dies to match?

Larry


----------



## sdemars

*Drill Bit . . .*



johnm said:


> OK.  The sample she sent me is very good. It works great.  I used it with a 7/16 bit.  The fit is very tight, there is no slop for the refill to wobble. infact, she is supposed to be sending me a .441 bit that is a slight bit bigger than 7/16 and smaller than 29/64, which should give a bit more clearance for the refill.  Either way, using a 7/16 is just fine.  She will start making them on Monday, should get to me the first of the following week, and I'll turn them right around.
> 
> John



If you try the .441 drill bit and it works better than an off the shelf size, why not see if she will sell us a couple .441 drill bits to go with each tap. It would sure be better than hunting them down . . .

Steve


----------



## danroggensee

John did you order a few extra one if so or if you can add to it i would like one and if you can get the drill bits that to please let me nothe amount  and i will paypal you the payment .

thanks
Dannie


----------



## johnm

Ill let you know how the drill bit works, and we'll go from there.  It may not be worth the 8 bucks a peice.


----------



## Nowicki

any updates??


----------



## bruce119

Nowicki said:


> any updates??


 

on 11-13 John wrote in post #70 


johnm said:


> OK. The sample she sent me is very good. It works great. I used it with a 7/16 bit. The fit is very tight, there is no slop for the refill to wobble. infact, she is supposed to be sending me a .441 bit that is a slight bit bigger than 7/16 and smaller than 29/64, which should give a bit more clearance for the refill. Either way, using a 7/16 is just fine. She will start making them on Monday, should get to me the first of the following week, and I'll turn them right around.
> 
> John


 
The first of the following week would be 11-23 so we are still waiting on the manufacture. :wink:

.


----------



## Nowicki

bruce119 said:


> on 11-13 John wrote in post #70
> 
> 
> The first of the following week would be 11-23 so we are still waiting on the manufacture. :wink:
> 
> .




OK. I'm just getting a little antsy:wink:...I want to get started......


----------



## DurocShark

I can totally understand...


----------



## pssherman

For those interested, this drill bit is $9.62
Grainger Item # 4HAZ7 
Jobber Drill, Standard, General Purpose Grade, High Speed Steel, Black Oxide Finish, Conventional Point, Drill Point 118 Deg, Metric Size 11.20, Decimal Equivalent 0.4409, Flute Length 94 mm, Overall Length 142 mm, Shank Dia 11.20 mm


----------



## johnm

*Updates*

The taps are getting made.  I will be following up with the sales representative this Friday to confirm that we are on Schedule.

I will also update the list at the top of the posting just to make sure i have everyone down correctly.  

PM Me if you have any questions.

John


----------



## arw01

*granger has always been a little expensive*



pssherman said:


> For those interested, this drill bit is $9.62
> Grainger Item # 4HAZ7
> Jobber Drill, Standard, General Purpose Grade, High Speed Steel, Black Oxide Finish, Conventional Point, Drill Point 118 Deg, Metric Size 11.20, Decimal Equivalent 0.4409, Flute Length 94 mm, Overall Length 142 mm, Shank Dia 11.20 mm



WW Granger tends to be a little high on such items.  A local machine shop supply house might be half the price.

I happen to be at Grizzly this week, will have to see if they stock such an item as well.


----------



## titan2

arw01 said:


> WW Granger tends to be a little high on such items. A local machine shop supply house might be half the price.
> 
> I happen to be at Grizzly this week, will have to see if they stock such an item as well.


 

Find anything out at Grizzly this past week?


Thanks,


Barney


----------



## juteck

$10.56 at Wholesale Tool - they're usually cheaper than Grainger.

http://www.wttool.com/product-exec/product_id/26105/nm/Bright_Metric_Jobber_Drills_USA_





pssherman said:


> For those interested, this drill bit is $9.62
> Grainger Item # 4HAZ7
> Jobber Drill, Standard, General Purpose Grade, High Speed Steel, Black Oxide Finish, Conventional Point, Drill Point 118 Deg, Metric Size 11.20, Decimal Equivalent 0.4409, Flute Length 94 mm, Overall Length 142 mm, Shank Dia 11.20 mm


----------



## bruce119

juteck said:


> $10.56 at Wholesale Tool - they're usually cheaper than Grainger.
> 
> http://www.wttool.com/product-exec/product_id/26105/nm/Bright_Metric_Jobber_Drills_USA_


 
But what about the quality. I notice a BIG difference between my cheap H.F. set and my good Norseman drills. I am tired of the cheap stuff all these different names who has the quality.

.


----------



## rherrell

bruce119 said:


> But what about the quality. I notice a BIG difference between my cheap H.F. set and my good Norseman drills. I am tired of the cheap stuff all these different names who has the quality.
> 
> .


 
I buy from these guys all the time. SUPER fast shipping and they have just about anything you want.

I haven't tried this particular drill but at least it's made in America, and the price is right.:wink:

http://tinyurl.com/yhd273y

One question though, isn't this drill a little big? My refills mic out at about .424". It seems to me that a 27/64 with MAYBE , or not, a little bit of filing would be a better choice. The 11.2mm would only leave .005" on the sides for threads. 
I think I'll drill a 27/64" hole in a piece of scrap and see. I'll get back to ya'.:wink:


----------



## joeatact

What is the status of this buy?


----------



## bruce119

joeatact said:


> What is the status of this buy?


 
Joe check out post #76 & 80.

We're waiting on the manufacture.

.


----------



## rherrell

I tried a 27/64" bit and it worked just fine. I drilled it on my lathe and tried it and it was just a tad tight. 30 seconds with a round file with the lathe on and I had a perfect fit.
As far as the cap goes, I don't like gluing parts on a pen so I found a real slick solution. A #4 pan head sheet metal screw fits inside the cap PERFECTLY. I drilled the cap blank 3/4" deep with a letter "U" bit, it's a snug fit but that's good. I drilled a clearance hole in the cap for the screw and a pilot hole in the blank and then screwed it in by hand. I used 1/2" long screws because that's what I had but 3/8" should be long enough. It works like a charm and I don't have to worry about the cap coming off in a customers hand.


----------



## nava1uni

Rick,
  I am having difficulty visualizing what you did with the screw and cap.  Can you take a picture of it.  I am a visual learner and can not get my head wrapped around the words to create a picture.  Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## rherrell

Here you go Cindy................





Drill a letter "U" hole.....................




Drill a 1/16" pilot hole for the screw..............................




Drill a 1/8" hole in the cap...........................




Put the screw in the cap..............................




Voila! I haven't tried turning one yet but I don't see any problem with putting a dead center inside the cap and turning. In fact it will cause the blank to be turned true to the cap which is what you want.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## scotian12

Rick...I need to see the pictures too. its hard to visualize just from the words. Thanks for sharing. It so much easier now.    Regards   Darrell eisner


----------



## Jim15

Thanks Rick.


----------



## johnm

*Theyre in!*

I have them, i will get them packaged up this weekend, and hopefully out on monday


----------



## DurocShark

:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Nowicki

Cannot wait


----------



## rjwolfe3

Forgive my ignorance if this was posted in a different thread but what is this tap for? I know it says sharpie refill but is there a post that shows one of these being made?


----------



## bruce119

rjwolfe3 said:


> Forgive my ignorance if this was posted in a different thread but what is this tap for? I know it says sharpie refill but is there a post that shows one of these being made?


 
Ask and you shall receive.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52672

.


----------



## bruce119

rjwolfe3 said:


> Forgive my ignorance if this was posted in a different thread but what is this tap for? I know it says sharpie refill but is there a post that shows one of these being made?


 
It is for making your own one refillable sharpie.

Shown here
http://www.buyonlinenow.com/viewite...LAA&manufactlabel=1700273&SKU=SAN1747388&gb=1

.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Thank you Bruce - I would like to make some of those for Christmas but didn't see this group buy until after it was over. Was gone for a few months. Maybe next time.


----------



## TomW

Rob,

Little birdie tells me that a 1/2x20 tap works just fine for these refills...

Tom


----------



## johnm

*Tapsize*

If a 1/2x20 is working, you are either making a hole that is too lose, and will have slop, or, as flimsy as the threads are on the refill, you are rethreading the refill/destroying the refill to get it in.


----------



## Chris Bar

Hoping, hoping, hoping....


----------



## TomW

johnm said:


> If a 1/2x20 is working, you are either making a hole that is too lose, and will have slop, or, as flimsy as the threads are on the refill, you are rethreading the refill/destroying the refill to get it in.


 
???


----------



## sdemars

*Drill Bit Size - Final word . . .*

Just curious, what is the FINAL word on the "best" size drill bit to buy to use with the taps that are coming. I have held off buying a drill bit to see what the consensus was on size.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## johnm

*Drill Bit*

I got the 11.2 in, i haven't used it.  I'll try tonight and let you know if it's worth buying over the 7/16.


----------



## arw01

My tap arrived today, thanks John.  Now to track down an appropriate drill bit!


----------



## Jim15

John, my bit also arrived today. Thank You.


----------



## danroggensee

got mine to yesterday have not tryed yet hope to today.

Dannie


----------



## sdemars

*The wife . .*

The wife tells me that my tap has arrived . . .

Thanks,
Steve

P.S. What's the verdict on the optimum size drill bit . . ?


----------



## Nowicki

Guess I'll have to wait till monday....It's not here yet.


----------



## nava1uni

My tap arrived today.  What is the consensus on the drill size?


----------



## rherrell

Got mine too! Cindy, I don't know about consensus but I use a 27/64" bit. It's a few thou undersize but most of the time a drilled hole is a tad bigger anyway. If it's too snug I just hit it with a round file with the lathe on, takes about 30 seconds to get it right. The refill is tapered so you only have to enlarge the first 1/2" or so.:wink:


----------



## pssherman

Got my tap yesterday as well.


----------



## nava1uni

rherrell said:


> Got mine too! Cindy, I don't know about consensus but I use a 27/64" bit. It's a few thou undersize but most of the time a drilled hole is a tad bigger anyway. If it's too snug I just hit it with a round file with the lathe on, takes about 30 seconds to get it right. The refill is tapered so you only have to enlarge the first 1/2" or so.:wink:


Thanks for the answer I wanted to try making a pen.


----------



## Crayman

Thanks, John, for running this buy, got my tap


----------



## Nowicki

Got mine today. Lets see what I can come up with.

Thanks Again


----------



## dogcatcher

Received mine today, thanks.


----------



## dennisg

Mine arrived today. Thanks


----------



## razor524

Got mine, thanks!!


----------



## DurocShark

Mine came yesterday, thanks!


----------



## Monty

Got mine yesterday too.


----------



## joeatact

Got mine yesterday...


----------



## joeatact

By the way has anyone found the easiest way to reverse engineer this yet with instructions?


----------



## titan2

Yep, got mine on Monday!


Barney


----------



## johnm

*Drill Bit Size*

Just a quick follow up... don't waste your time with the 11.2 bit, stick with the 7/16.


----------



## woodgeek

What size are these taps?  I'd like to make a sharpie refill pen.  

thx,
Dave


----------



## joeatact

Couldnt one just use this to make a sharpie?
http://www.amazon.com/Sharpie-Stainless-Steel-Refill-1751000/dp/B001V9LQM0

Anyone have a picture of one they made?


----------



## bruce119

joeatact said:


> Couldnt one just use this to make a sharpie?
> http://www.amazon.com/Sharpie-Stainless-Steel-Refill-1751000/dp/B001V9LQM0
> 
> Anyone have a picture of one they made?


 
Joe with the tap the refill should be all you need to make a pen. I only made 1 quickie out of Cocobolo no clip and just taped the wood worked really good. The only thing you really "NEED" is that plastic cap on the refill.:wink:

There is a lot of info, how to & pictures in the advanced pen making forum the "Sharpie refill thread" here.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52672

.


----------



## TerryBlanchard

Are there any taps left??  If so please email me at terryblanchard@chartermi.net  Thank you in advance


----------



## Dan Henry

*Sharpie taps*

I would like a tap also if there any left or if a 2nd order is placed.

Or would the compamy that made the taps sell to an individual??

Dan


----------



## johnm

There are none available. I can ask about ordering them again but my guess is the pricing break system will go into effect. If you guys call up and order them they are going to be 125 or so apiece. They are an off the wall size. Pm me to discuss.


----------

